# Two Ethernet Adapters Means Trouble?



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi all ...

Previously, I successfully connected laptop to desktop (WinXP SP2 on both) using a known good crossover cable to the ethernet connector on the desktop motherboard.

When I unplugged that, I was also able to connect desktop to DSL broadband modem using that same ethernet connector.

Since there were two possible ethernet connections (i.e., DSL and laptop) but only one ethernet adapter on the mobo, I bought a Linksys LNE100TX v4 PCI adapter. I have now connected DSL to mobo and laptop to Linksys.

This has succeeded in screwing everything up. Now, neither the DSL nor the laptop connections work. I have been trying different things but with no success.

IPCONFIG on the desktop machine yields the following:

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.239.69.224
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::214:85ff:fe61:4ce6%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.239.69.223

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::203:6dff:fe14:d110%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter IUB Dialup:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 156.56.126.38
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 156.56.126.38

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:9c38:7e26::9c38:7e26
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
2002:836b:213c::836b:213c

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:46ef:45e0::46ef:45e0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
2002:836b:213c::836b:213c

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:156.56.126.38%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.1%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:70.239.69.224%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Local Area Connection 4 is connected to the DSL. Local Area Connection 5 is connected to the crossover cable to the laptop.

It seems like the addition of the Linksys card has brought a whole lot of extra freight with it. Any ideas of where to begin? TIA.


----------



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

*On Second Thought ...*

I need to use the DSL connection today. I also think it is probably going to be easier to troubleshoot this situation if I go one step at a time. I am going to remove the Linksys adapter and roll back the system to the state where the DSL was working OK. Then I will post the IPCONFIG for that. I believe it may have its own difficulties, without the addition of the Linksys adapter.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Make sure you are using a straight through cable for the DSL
and a crossover for the laptop.
Go to control panel and open network connections.
Select both connections,right click on them,select bridge connections.
Set up the network bridge.
Go to start/all programs/accessories/communications and run
the network setup wizard.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

While you're at it, Start, Run, *IPV6 UNINSTALL* For some reason, you've installed IPv6, even though it's nothing but trouble for workgroup networks. When you've uninstalled, on each machine:

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

OK. As promised, I rolled the system back to a place where it all felt safe and was working OK. Now I'm ready to apply the advice given above. First, I don't know what IPv6 is, or how I got it, but I've run IPV6 UNINSTALL from the command line. After rebooting, IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT yields the following:



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : p4

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-61-4C-E6

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.239.71.196

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.239.71.195

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

192.168.0.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 16, 2006 5:38:21 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 16, 2006 5:48:21 PM



The DSL modem is working just fine at this point. In Network Connections, I now have only Local Area Connection 4. Am I correct in assuming that I should now install the PCI ethernet card in the machine before anything else?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the purpose of the second card? If you want to network computers, you would be FAR better off with a broadband router. It's much easier to configure and live with than ICS, which is the other option.


----------



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

What's the purpose of the second card? I don't have a second card. The first ethernet port is on the motherboard, as described above. The purpose of the ethernet PCI card is to add a second ethernet port. See above.

I had problems with a router and the DSL modem. I spent hours troubleshooting and it didn't work. I sold the router. I could buy another one -- but why bother? I already have the PCI card. The general opinion, here and elsewhere, seems to be that it should suffice for purposes of the crossover connection. The DSL modem is now working fine on the mobo ethernet port. I'd rather not fool with it any more if I don't need to.

So I'm just asking for guidance in hooking up the crossover connection to the PCI card. I have paused before installing the PCI card, to make sure that's the next step.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Like I said, in order to share the Internet that way, you need to use ICS. A broadband router is a FAR better solution. Here's a wireless router for $20 after rebate, and I guarantee it'll be a lot less trouble to live with than ICS.

http://dealnews.com/deals/Netgear-W...outer-for-20-shipped-after-rebate/107248.html


----------



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for that. That's a good price. I'll keep it in mind.

It could be that we're talking about two separate things. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by ICS. 

Do you mean the laptop should be able to go online through the DSL connection? I guess that would be nice, but I don't need that. The desktop machine goes online through DSL. If I go online with the laptop at home, I'm content to do it through the laptop's dialup modem.

The only reason I want to connect the laptop and the desktop is to swap files. I'm hoping I can use the crossover cable for that purpose without interfering with the desktop machine's straight-cable DSL connection. But maybe you're saying that, too, is not possible?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it should be possible to share files if you're not looking to have Internet access too.

On the desktop, in the TCP/IP properties of the add-on NIC, configure the IP address to be 192.168.0.2 and the Subnet Mask to be 255.255.255.0. On the laptop, configure the TCP/IP IP address to be 192.168.0.3 and the subnet mask to be 255.255.255.0.

At this point, you should be able to open a command prompt (Start, Run, CMD) and type PING <ip add> where the <ip add> is the IP address of the other machine. If that works, all you have to do is enable file/print sharing, and share one or more folders, disks, or printers.


----------



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

Success! Well, partial success. On the hardware side, here is the present state of affairs: (1) Crossover running from ethernet card on desktop machine to ethernet port on laptop. (2) Straight cable running from motherboard ethernet connection on dekstop machine to DSL modem.

Two issues: (1) Now the DSL modem is not working. It was working an hour ago: I was able to go online through DSL and, at the same time, was able to view files on either machine while seated at the other machine. I was not yet able to move files from one machine to the other, however, so I made some adjustments. I think the problem may be that I tried to enable Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) on the desktop machine, not remembering that this was the thing that johnwill had said would not work.

(2) I can move files from and to the laptop by using the laptop keyboard. When seated at the desktop, however, I can see shared files on both machines, but I cannot move files between the desktop and the laptop.


----------



## raywood (Jul 2, 2005)

I found that the previous advice of running IPV6 UNINSTALL rendered the DSL link nonworking, so I have not repeated that attempt since the system rollback. The present results of IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT are as follows:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : p4

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain_not_set.invalid



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-61-4C-E6

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.239.70.105

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::214:85ff:fe61:4ce6%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.239.70.106

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

192.168.0.1

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 22, 2006 12:02:33 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 22, 2006 12:12:33 PM



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter(LNE100TX v4)

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-6D-14-D1-10

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::203:6dff:fe14:d110%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 127.0.0.1

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1



PPP adapter IUB Dialup:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 156.56.126.88

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 156.56.126.88

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 129.79.1.1

129.79.5.100

Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 129.79.1.200

Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 129.79.5.200



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-FA-B1-63-C7-81-A7

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%6

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-38-7E-58

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:9c38:7e58::9c38:7e58

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

2002:836b:213c::836b:213c

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 46-EF-46-69

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:46ef:4669::46ef:4669

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

2002:836b:213c::836b:213c

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-38-7E-58

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:156.56.126.88%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain_not_set.invalid

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 46-EF-46-69

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:70.239.70.105%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-01

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.1%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------

